# Cannot install ATI drivers im desperate please help



## wpwilburt791 (Nov 27, 2007)

Ok i have a really big problem i recently bough a new video card for my pc
ATI Radeon HD2600 Pro 8xAGP 512mb

i got a geek squad person to install the hardware but he said the drivers couldn't be installed because i didn't have a Genuine copy of windows

well i think thats bs 

please if you can help me it would be really appreciated:normal:
I desperate i don't want to refund my card, and go back to my old one because it makes performance so slow.

pc specs

ECS P4S5A/DX: motherboard
SiS 645DX
Intel Pentium 4 @ 1400 MHz
512 MB (2 x 256 DDR-SDRAM )
ATI Technologies Inc: video card
WDC (40 GB): hard drive
TSSTcorp CDW/DVD TS-H492A
Silicon Integrated Systems (SiS) SiS900 10/100 Ethernet Adapter
Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.01.2600 Service Pack 2
Version 9.0c (May 2005)


----------



## geek73 (Mar 29, 2007)

Howdy wpwilburt791 and welcome to TSF here are your drivers below


http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx?p=xp/radeonx-xp


----------



## wpwilburt791 (Nov 27, 2007)

yes geek73 those are my drivers

but every time i try to install them i get his error message
title: sever
description: setup did not find a driver compatible with your current hardware or operating system setup will now exit
what does it mean?


----------



## geek73 (Mar 29, 2007)

Hmm are you trying to install the catalyst drivers? Try just downloading the display driver..

Is your monitor hooked up to the card?

Also try this driver as well

http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/xp/radeonxip-xp.html just download the display driver


----------



## wpwilburt791 (Nov 27, 2007)

yes my monitor is hooked to the card but i cannot install the drivers for my monitor until i install the ones for my card

i tried downloading from that link you gave i got the same error message again
:|


----------



## geek73 (Mar 29, 2007)

You do not need to install a monitor driver.. They are useless now a days.. Hmm

Download driver cleaner below..And open it and go through all ATI drivers.. and click clean.. after every ati driver it finds.. Reboot and try installing them

Another way you might be able to get around the error is open your device manager...Right click my computer..Click the tab device manager.. And find the little question mark by display drivers and click update driver and have it point to your recent download..
http://downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?det=745


----------



## wpwilburt791 (Nov 27, 2007)

ummm i don't have a display adapter in my device manager
what does that mean?


----------



## wpwilburt791 (Nov 27, 2007)

also i used the Driver Cleaner pro and scan deleted and installed the drivers again
and i got the same error message 
i don't know this one is a tricky *******
i don't know if i deleleted something by mistake when i was unistalling my old Video card and its drivers


----------



## wpwilburt791 (Nov 27, 2007)

i found my problem
my motherboard only supports 4x agp cards
my ati card is a 8x agp i need to refund it for a 4x/8x agp card


----------

